# Milkman



## douglaswhite180 (20/11/17)

So basically I have a friend who bought a bunch of milkman ejuice from a flea market (30ml for R60) to good to be true right? But anyway he gave me 2 bottles and now I am wondering if it would be safe to vape or not. Look normally I only buy from well known vape shops such as vape king, atomix etc etc
Would be cool if the eliquid is not a knock off, can anyone shed some light on the whole flea market ejuice thing?









Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## shaun2707 (20/11/17)

The price should speak for itself bud.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## BioHAZarD (20/11/17)

yup if it is 2 good to be true it usually is
I know there was a lengthy thread abt this topic a while back

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/11/17)

No question. Knock off! I can't believe people still get caught like this...


----------



## douglaswhite180 (20/11/17)

Thanks to everyone who replied, was skeptical to vape it now I definitely won't.
Shall go buy some milkman at the normal R360 for 60ml

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stosta (20/11/17)

douglaswhite180 said:


> So basically I have a friend who bought a bunch of milkman ejuice from a flea market (30ml for R60) to good to be true right? But anyway he gave me 2 bottles and now I am wondering if it would be safe to vape or not. Look normally I only buy from well known vape shops such as vape king, atomix etc etc
> Would be cool if the eliquid is not a knock off, can anyone shed some light on the whole flea market ejuice thing?
> 
> 
> ...


I've been tempted before just to pick up some of these for the cool bottles, but it is definitely not for vaping! Who knows what has gone into those juices, and what sort of conditions they were made in. It's not even the bad taste that I'm afraid of, but what if they figured out that methylated spirits gives you a throat hit just like nicotine? Now you're putting that in your lungs.

I seriously wouldn't risk it!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## douglaswhite180 (20/11/17)

Stosta said:


> I've been tempted before just to pick up some of these for the cool bottles, but it is definitely not for vaping! Who knows what has gone into those juices, and what sort of conditions they were made in. It's not even the bad taste that I'm afraid of, but what if they figured out that methylated spirits gives you a throat hit just like nicotine? Now you're putting that in your lungs.
> 
> I seriously wouldn't risk it!


Thanks for the reply, definitely won't vape it

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (20/11/17)

douglaswhite180 said:


> Thanks for the reply, definitely won't vape it
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



Also, tell your friend not to vape it. We don't know what could be in it.


----------



## douglaswhite180 (20/11/17)

SamuraiTheVapor said:


> Also, tell your friend not to vape it. We don't know what could be in it.


Will do

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## VapeSnow (20/11/17)

Down the drain!!!! Your friend will get sick buddy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## picautomaton (20/11/17)

On the other side of the coin it could be genuine but stolen from one of the vape dealers so there is the karma negative.


----------



## douglaswhite180 (20/11/17)

picautomaton said:


> On the other side of the coin it could be genuine but stolen from one of the vape dealers so there is the karma negative.


That could be 100 percent true but one that would be way to risky to find out 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## douglaswhite180 (20/11/17)

Quick question can somebody who has bought milk man tell me if there is a serial number or batch number on the bottle?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## VapeSnow (20/11/17)

Down the drain!!!! Your friend will get sick buddy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

